# Advice on 1/2 vs 3/4 Ton Truck



## Hayman5555

I'm looking at possibly getting a new (to me) truck. I'll use the truck for everyday driving as well as for my small hay operation. I do some custom baling so it will be pulling my M7060 with mower, FEL, and bale spear (I estimate about 9200 lbs.) with a bumper pull trailer (triple axle 7,000 each with electric brakes on 2 axles). I will also pull my baler Vermeer 505M classic, and of course hay for delivery (probably not over 8,000 lbs/load). Custom baling is about 15 miles, and delivery can be 60 miles. I would like to get a goose neck in the future, but not now. I also pull fertilizer buggys with the truck.

I currently have a Tundra 4x4 that does a pretty good job, but seems to struggle pulling up hills (and I live on a relatively steep hill - so this is everytime I bring the equipment home). What are your thoughts? 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton? I'll probably stay with gas vs. diesel

Tim


----------



## Teslan

I have a hay customer that recently bought a new ram 2500 gas and he says it gets better mpg then his former dodge 2500 diesel and pulls much better. Of course I have no idea how to compare it to your tundra. Probably less reliable then the tundra. And this is a brand new Ram and it kinda sounds like you aren't looking to buy a new one.


----------



## slowzuki

That trailer and tractor are on the higher end of most 1/2 ton towing ability, you're into the top engines/gvwr packages. A 3/4 ton will last a bit longer if you are doing this daily. The 1/2 ton will get a bit better gas mileage.


----------



## Hayman5555

Teslan - Yes, trying to stay away from the prices of a new truck.

slowzuki - I pull the tractor and baler 6 - 8 times a year to the field and back. Also about the same delivering hay. I don't anticipate adding anything heavier than what I currently have - but who knows.


----------



## MFSuper90

I recommend a gasser 3/4. I have always been a big believer that overkill is underrated. When I started haying, I had a half ton Chevy that pulled most of my hay and equipment. Truck and trailer matched well. At the time I wished I had a 3/4 gas. Now I'm glad I have a diesel. I put 80k miles on my truck and 50k of those miles were with a 18k lbs load behind it. Really glad I stepped up to a diesel. But that was just my operation. If you think that a gooseneck is in the future than a 3/4 is a must. Not that it can't be done with a half but why put unneeded stress on it


----------



## slowzuki

Yes I should have mentioned - almost sure you are way over the bumper pull tow rating on your half ton. Likely no weight distributing hitch on it either... 3/4 ton can handle a bit heavier bumperpull without wd hitch.


----------



## r82230

3/4 ton diesel if you are going to run it until the body falls off it, 3/4 gas if you're not going to run it until the body falls off. There is ALOT more lugging power with diesel. IMHO

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech

You're buying used so there's probably very little difference in 3/4 vs one ton. I'd snatch up whichever I could get my hands on.


----------



## PaMike

8350HiTech said:


> You're buying used so there's probably very little difference in 3/4 vs one ton. I'd snatch up whichever I could get my hands on.


...and buy a cheap beater car to keep the miles off the truck...


----------



## Vol

3/4 gas....diesel is on it's way up again...as is gas....but gas is cheaper to run and maintain. 1/2 ton is too much like a car.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> You're buying used so there's probably very little difference in 3/4 vs one ton. I'd snatch up whichever I could get my hands on.


I'd always opt for a 1 ton over a 3/4 ton if we're talking SRW. They ride exactly the same empty, but when they're loaded like with a heavy trailer, the 1 ton rear helper spring(s) will improve the ride & handling. 
With almost no difference in price, I'd always go 1 ton NEW. Used, look for 1 tons first, then. Look for 3/4 tons. 
DRW 1 ton pickups have an unbearable ride when empty.

In terms of diesel v. Gas, you can debate that point forever. For me, I like having the diesels low rpm torque when trailer towing. It makes up for the higher investment cost, IMO.
I just took one of my subcontractors gas trucks out to pick up some things for our job site and I couldn't believe how high gas engines have to rev to get going. I barely run my diesel over 2200 rpm. His gas engine was double that. It felt really weird.


----------



## Gearclash

For your to do list, get a 3/4 ton gasser. 1/2 ton is fine if you just need a vehicle with a box.


----------



## HayMike

One ton for the farming, something small and useful for everyday. I use a F550 and a high mileage CRV. The truck will last a long time.


----------



## Josh in WNY

Tim, the only thing I would say to be aware of before getting a 3/4 ton if you aren't used to them is that they ride a lot stiffer than today's 1/2 tons. If you are expecting to increase the amount of hauling or hay deliveries at all in the future, I would definitely lean towards the 3/4 ton.

Not sure if you have family/kids to think about either, but if you go with and extended or crew cab and still want a long bed, the truck is going to be fun in tight places like parking lots. I can't really provide much info on diesel vs. gasoline question though.


----------



## slowzuki

Yeah my wife won't drive our crew cab long box f350. Feels like a compact after driving the dually megacab!


----------



## bbos2

if your gunna do even a little hay haulimg amd equip id definitly go 3/4 ton. i went through a gasser then went to a disel . yes fuel is higher and a little more to maintaon but im getting a lot more life out of it. hauling hay and straw is a big fuel savings, hauling cattle 80 mile one way i see a huge fuel savings


----------



## FarmerCline

If your buying used I would look for a pre emissions 3/4 ton diesel. If you find a good deal on a 1 ton I wouldn't pass that up either. I always was accustomed to driving a truck with a gas motor(1995 Chevy 3500) but after having the opportunity to drive a few trucks that were diesel I would not consider buying another truck with a gas motor for anything but just running around in.


----------



## BWfarms

No honorable mention of brakes?!? Tundra has stout brakes compared to the big 3. However weight of the hauler and trailer control are best when it's a 3/4 ton or higher. I prefer diesels and I like the exhaust brake on the Cummins. Gas is fine for the fellows that don't want power  Kidding aside, gas will suit your purpose fine. Love my 1/2 ton but all it needs to handle is a bass boat and my normal supply runs.


----------



## slowzuki

All the big threes max tow package 1/2 tons have big brakes now.



BWfarms said:


> No honorable mention of brakes?!? Tundra has stout brakes compared to the big 3. However weight of the hauler and trailer control are best when it's a 3/4 ton or higher. I prefer diesels and I like the exhaust brake on the Cummins. Gas is fine for the fellows that don't want power  Kidding aside, gas will suit your purpose fine. Love my 1/2 ton but all it needs to handle is a bass boat and my normal supply runs.


----------



## Teslan

Josh in WNY said:


> Tim, the only thing I would say to be aware of before getting a 3/4 ton if you aren't used to them is that they ride a lot stiffer than today's 1/2 tons. If you are expecting to increase the amount of hauling or hay deliveries at all in the future, I would definitely lean towards the 3/4 ton.
> 
> Not sure if you have family/kids to think about either, but if you go with and extended or crew cab and still want a long bed, the truck is going to be fun in tight places like parking lots. I can't really provide much info on diesel vs. gasoline question though.


i have a hay customer with a brand new Gmc 2500hd. I asked him if they are still rough as I had a 2004 2500 hd and it was rough. This guy said it was smoother then his 1500 he traded in. That surprised me.


----------



## slowzuki

The 2500 trucks come with a huge range of gvwr packages, at least the fords do. My f350 rides very soft but there is a regular cab one with snowplow prep and camper package that the folks down the road have that feels like it has wooden blocks for springs.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> The 2500 trucks come with a huge range of gvwr packages, at least the fords do. My f350 rides very soft but there is a regular cab one with snowplow prep and camper package that the folks down the road have that feels like it has wooden blocks for springs.


Yes! I have one of those. Very stiff riding little bugger. 11,300 GVWR!


----------



## Widairy

My uncle finally bought a new truck this summer, a 2016 2500 Chevy regular cab gasser. His old 96 Chevy finally gave out. Ride is absolutely terrible. He says it's twice as rough as my 2007 GMC 2500. I got a deal on the diesel so the extra weight may be helping. I ran with a 2000 1/2 ton before and it did everything I need and took the abuse and overuse. I wouldn't trust a new 1/2 ton to take what that one went through. If you're going to use this truck for mainly work/farm and are looking to expand on the haying operation I would opt for a 3/4 gas. If you're using this truck as a daily driver and you are not looking to expand on the amount of trailering you do I'd probably look at the heavy 1/2 tons. I know when my 3/4 dies I'm not looking for another rough rider unless I use it more for trailering than I do now. My 2 cents.


----------



## slowzuki

I can say for the diesel riding better it's not the case. Our dodge 3500 drw is absolutely painful to drive on rough roads. Friend has same year dodge with srw and diesel and it rides nice. Need to look at the gvwr package when you buy.

Same thing for the 1/2 tons, father in laws first f150 was a 2004 with low payload, next was a 2009 with the 9000 lb tow package, now in a 2016 with the 12,300 lb tow package. They have ridden progressively rougher. He was given a loaner with the light payload package this fall and it rode like a dream, too light to tow his camper though.


----------



## JCattSS

I would stick with a 3/4 ton or better if pulling any kind of weight. Its really not about the power but the HD's will have stronger running gear, frames, trans, etc. that are built to handle the weight safely. While a 1/2 ton will ride better, the HD trucks ride really isn't bad IMO. I've had a newer Ford and Chevys 1/2, 3/4, and 1 ton SRW. Gas or diesel is up to you either will run forever and get the job done. Diesel will be more enjoyable to drive but at a big cost.

Current truck is a 2016 F250 6.7. No complaints.


----------



## JD3430

If you want a new or slightly used 1/2ton with a diesel, I'd give a serious look at the Dodge with the Eco diesel. That thing gets tremendous reviews.


----------



## PaMike

JD3430 said:


> If you want a new or slightly used 1/2ton with a diesel, I'd give a serious look at the Dodge with the Eco diesel. That thing gets tremendous reviews.


Whats the diesel upcharge on that thing? Less than the 6k,or whatever it is now on the 3/4 tons?


----------



## slowzuki

Dealers here are asking something like 8k premium on them so in US dollars probably handy to 6k.



PaMike said:


> Whats the diesel upcharge on that thing? Less than the 6k,or whatever it is now on the 3/4 tons?


----------



## azmike

It's way nicer to have a bit more truck than you absolutely need, for pulling but more so stability and braking. I like a 1 ton and have a little Nissan for trips to the hardware store etc.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> I can say for the diesel riding better it's not the case. Our dodge 3500 drw is absolutely painful to drive on rough roads. Friend has same year dodge with srw and diesel and it rides nice. Need to look at the gvwr package when you buy.
> Same thing for the 1/2 tons, father in laws first f150 was a 2004 with low payload, next was a 2009 with the 9000 lb tow package, now in a 2016 with the 12,300 lb tow package. They have ridden progressively rougher. He was given a loaner with the light payload package this fall and it rode like a dream, too light to tow his camper though.


I think my fantasy truck is a new dodge 3500 CC dually with the class exclusive air bag suspension they just introduced. I wonder if it's available with the max GCWR packages? Their 2016 3500 had an available GCWR of 38,000lbs!!!!


----------



## PaMike

I like air bags...my 2500 with 77k on it is already sagging in the backend..


----------



## panhandle9400

All there is around here are 1 ton single wheeled 4x4's and 1 3/4 ton crew cab4x4. Lighter pickups dont last for me , I have 1 v-10 gas and I hate that engine with a passion, take diesel anyday .


----------



## notmydaytoday

i have a 04 Chevy 1/2 ton and will be upgrading to a bigger truck as mine squats with car trailer and little 2n ford tractor.

Got to crowd the tractor to back of trailer to keep weight off truck hard to do with brush hog on tractor.

It doesn't lack power just doesn't handle weight.


----------



## luke strawwalker

notmydaytoday said:


> i have a 04 Chevy 1/2 ton and will be upgrading to a bigger truck as mine squats with car trailer and little 2n ford tractor.
> 
> Got to crowd the tractor to back of trailer to keep weight off truck hard to do with brush hog on tractor.
> 
> It doesn't lack power just doesn't handle weight.


Ever consider heavier springs, helper springs, air shocks, or an load equalizing hitch? They can work wonders with that sort of thing...

New trucks are too expensive IMHO.

To each their own though...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

This is not to knock either brand as I think brand loyalty is really stupid and I proudly own both, but in the decades of owning both Ford and GM, I have come to realize an almost indisputable fact:

Ford builds their truck platforms with chassis strength the priority at the cost of ride quality.
GM builds their truck platforms with ride quality the priority at the cost of chassis strength.


----------



## slowzuki

That has been GM's design philosophy since 1988 when ifs became standard on almost everything.


----------



## notmydaytoday

luke strawwalker said:


> Ever consider heavier springs, helper springs, air shocks, or an load equalizing hitch? They can work wonders with that sort of thing...
> 
> New trucks are too expensive IMHO.
> 
> To each their own though...
> 
> Later! OL J R


I have but truck has other issues and if i got to replace why not go head and get a heavier duty truck.

Thanks for the advice it is a good idea. I add a full leaf spring on my old truck to help it with trailer pulling in the past.


----------



## labdwakin

My $.02...

Go as big as you can and still handle the fuel bill at $4 per gallon just in case it goes nuts. You can haul a 50 lb sack of grain on a one ton, but you can't safely haul 70 of them on a half ton.


----------



## notmydaytoday

luke strawwalker said:


> Ever consider heavier springs, helper springs, air shocks, or an load equalizing hitch? They can work wonders with that sort of thing...
> 
> New trucks are too expensive IMHO.
> 
> To each their own though...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Ok so after pricing heavier trucks goings to fix my truck and go with your plan. Adding overload springs and a goose neck hitch to my truck. then switch trailer for goose neck ones to move the weight forward on the truck to help


----------



## luke strawwalker

notmydaytoday said:


> Ok so after pricing heavier trucks goings to fix my truck and go with your plan. Adding overload springs and a goose neck hitch to my truck. then switch trailer for goose neck ones to move the weight forward on the truck to help


Well, that can run into money, too... upgrades are cheaper than a new truck to be sure, but if you're willing to get a good OLDER truck that is heavier to start with, you might come out ahead...

Course if you LIKE "newer" trucks...

I think more and more my next truck is gonna be ~20-25 years old... sick and tired of this new, overpriced junk and it's not reliable and won't hold up til it's paid for... and don't trust "used" newer trucks-- can't afford to buy someone else's money-pit that cannot get fixed or STAY fixed...

At least the older stuff I can fix myself...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Beav

went from a 3/4 to 1/2 ton only pull wagons with 150 to 200 small squares works fine get 20+mpg on highway 18 in town 3/4 18 highway and 12 in town. I would not tow with a 1/2 ton not enough power and would be too much weight for the frame IMO Bother and nephew have 3/4 ton GMC Diesels we use on trailers nice riding full or empty. I drive a 1/2 ford at work the word ruff is kind when describing the ride.


----------



## slowzuki

You don't live in the rust belt I take it!



luke strawwalker said:


> Well, that can run into money, too... upgrades are cheaper than a new truck to be sure, but if you're willing to get a good OLDER truck that is heavier to start with, you might come out ahead...
> 
> Course if you LIKE "newer" trucks...
> 
> I think more and more my next truck is gonna be ~20-25 years old... sick and tired of this new, overpriced junk and it's not reliable and won't hold up til it's paid for... and don't trust "used" newer trucks-- can't afford to buy someone else's money-pit that cannot get fixed or STAY fixed...
> 
> At least the older stuff I can fix myself...
> 
> Later! OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize

slowzuki said:


> You don't live in the rust belt I take it!


Yup!... our trucks are "diodegradable" here, too. By the time one gets 25 years old, it looks like a fat gal in a bikini. The guts aint covered by much! 
Skip A Rope, Mark


----------



## JD3430

One of my favorite things about driving old Rt 66 or other roads in S. Utah, S. CA, Nevada, AZ is the overwhelming numbers of ancient cars with no rust on them!


----------



## slowzuki

My 2001 superduty is an oldish truck around here, the body won't pass safety inspection. Box is completely rotted out, frame getting thin, holes in doors and bumpers. It's had three rounds of extensive body work to fix rust and is nearing the end of its battle with rust. I did put new brake lines and fuel filler neck on but the fuel lines will need done soon.


----------



## Dan_GA

3/4 diesel... 14000 on the "bumper" hitch without a wd. 17,100 on a goose (ref veh: my 2015 crewcab 4x4 silverado). A gasser is significantly less towing, less fuel economy, less longevity, not as easy to tow with.


----------

